# 243 shooters!!!



## ShadowDawg (Jan 30, 2012)

What ammo do you use for coyotes out of your 243's?? What's the distance that your hitting accurately?? Thanks!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum ShadowDawg. I shoot a .243, although factory fodder has never fouled my bore. I load 55gr Noslers to about 4000fps and have hit a yote at 400+ he did the death spin and fell off a sheer cliff of about 20' I'm sure the bullet killed him he just didn't know it yet. I found him in a heap at the bottom.
What are you shooting ?


----------



## ShadowDawg (Jan 30, 2012)

YoungDon,

This gun is my father's but he doesn't hunt anymore and I'm bringing the gun out of retirement. I hope to kill a few. I really don't know. Right now I got some Remington 6mm rounds to test with. I have always liked Winchester Bullets and Shells. I also like Nosler and Hornady.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Those will do the job for you. That 243 will shoot a long way if you know your drop rate. Zero it at 200yds.


----------



## ShadowDawg (Jan 30, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Those will do the job for you. That 243 will shoot a long way if you know your drop rate. Zero it at 200yds.


My Gf's father who hunts a lot is sighting in the gun. Then I will shoot it after he's done. Then we will see which bullets are the best. I am ready to kill that big hoss of a yote.... he was huge!!!!!!!!!

I have heard good things about this round!!! http://www.hornady.com/store/243-Win-58-gr-V-MAX-Moly/


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Trajectory (inches) Muzzle 100 200 300 400 500 -1.50 0.80 0.00 -5.00 -15.40 
-33.00 
Here is the trajectory chart from that page you linked. Note the 200yd zero and further the 300yd POI is -5 inches...You can still hold on the coyote (a bit on the high side of his side) and still hit. I'd ask him to zero it at 200 just to make sure. He won't be offended I'm sure. He'll just know you want to hit clean at anywhere from 20feet to 300+ yds


----------



## ShadowDawg (Jan 30, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Trajectory (inches) Muzzle 100 200 300 400 500 -1.50 0.80 0.00 -5.00 -15.40
> -33.00
> Here is the trajectory chart from that page you linked. Note the 200yd zero and further the 300yd POI is -5 inches...You can still hold on the coyote (a bit on the high side of his side) and still hit. I'd ask him to zero it at 200 just to make sure. He won't be offended I'm sure. He'll just know you want to hit clean at anywhere from 20feet to 300+ yds


What rounds do you recommend??


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

ShadowDawg said:


> YoungDon,
> 
> This gun is my father's but he doesn't hunt anymore and I'm bringing the gun out of retirement. I hope to kill a few. I really don't know. Right now I got some Remington 6mm rounds to test with. I have always liked Winchester Bullets and Shells. I also like Nosler and Hornady.


I hope these are not 6mm remington cartridges.... There is a 243winchester cartridge and a 6mm Remington cartridge. They are very similar but are NOT interchangeable(how did i not read this the first time) The bullet(the thing that flies) is the same diameter but the brass is different.

The 243 Horandy superformance round will do the trick for you I'm sure. However if you are looking for a cheaper round there are some out there that will kill them just as dead. The superformance rounds may be a bit faster but i wouldn't worry about having the fastest round, just the most accurate.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> (how did i not read this the first time)


I was wondering too!

Have a look at the .243 Remington Cort-lokt they are fantastic. I use 100gn for everything but the 75gn might suit you.

Welcome to PT ShadowDawg.


----------



## ShadowDawg (Jan 30, 2012)

Mattuk said:


> I was wondering too!
> 
> Have a look at the .243 Remington Cort-lokt they are fantastic. I use 100gn for everything but the 75gn might suit you.
> 
> Welcome to PT ShadowDawg.


no they are 243 rounds. I want a deadly and more accurate rounds. I want super clean kills but a knock down power.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

ShadowDawg said:


> no they are 243 rounds. I want a deadly and more accurate rounds. I want super clean kills but a knock down power.


I'm sorry you've lost me!! Are you saying the core-lokt are of no use to you because they are not accurate enough?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Im thinking Matt that maybe he thinks right out of the box accuracy. Myself I do the same and I only use hornady because of that factor alone. Ive shot many brands but shoot hornady factory exclusively. Also it depends on the gun as well as what the user perceives works best--and probably nothing more really--jmo.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

ShadowDawg said:


> no they are 243 rounds. I want a deadly and more accurate rounds. I want super clean kills but a knock down power.


Sorry SD I needed you to be specific. I didn't want you stuffing something where it didn't belong.

Remington core-lokt are fairly accurate and will kill. I'm not sure you need knockdown power. A core-lokt will mushroom to twice it's original diameter and exit the far side leaving a 50cent sized hole, where a varmint style will usually not exit, as it enters the target and comes apart turning the insides to pudding.
If you want top accuracy you'll have to shoot some of each factory round to compare them out of your gun. Unless you can handload, then there are even more variables.


----------



## ShadowDawg (Jan 30, 2012)

Mattuk said:


> I'm sorry you've lost me!! Are you saying the core-lokt are of no use to you because they are not accurate enough?


I sent my gfs dad the core-lokt rounds to sight the gun. I haven't shot the gun in over five years. I don't know which setup or bullet would be more deadly. I am tight with my money, but would spend extra for more accurate bullet/round.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I neck shoot all deer if I can and will do that out to 150 yards, how's that for accurate!? I manage wildlife and I use Remington Core-lokt 100 gn because they are awesome. Although some rifles do seem to prefer certain ammunition manufacturers don't blame the bullet or rifle all the time as most of the time its the person using it.


----------



## fox243uk (Jan 17, 2012)

i with matt on this one it not what u use its here u stick it, if u dont sick the bullet in the right place it wont kill any thing, with the 243 i have shot deer out to 350 yards and rabbits out to 400 yards and have use lots of diffent brand of bullets from hornady 58grain to 105 v-max they all are good, its what u want from the bullet if u dont want much pelt damge go low grain weight bullets high velocity and a lower ballistic coefficient and if u want shire down range knock down go with the high grain bullets and high ballistic coefficient but bewere that not all 243 will stablize bullets above 100grain, it has to have the right barrel twist rate ( I hope this all make sense if not Fire away) but at the end of the day u have to find a bullet that suit u your rifle and what ur doing with it.

Firefox


----------



## Kansascaller (Jan 7, 2012)

Dont shoot Winchester 85g, Super X. At least if your in to selling coats!!! Goes in small and leaves 3/4 of the dog!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

ShadowDawg said:


> I sent my gfs dad the core-lokt rounds to sight the gun. I haven't shot the gun in over five years. I don't know which setup or bullet would be more deadly. I am tight with my money, but would spend extra for more accurate bullet/round.


You're going to have to try a few different rounds to find the most accurate one in your rifle. You may find Rem factory loads are fine for what you want. And they are normally the cheapest, although if you are loking to save fur I'd prefer to use varmint style bullets for varmints, as they shoot more accurately for me and I rarely get an exit on coyotes. If all I could get were factory i doubt i would have missed any coyotes, but I can safely say i would have had exits on all of them and not had as much success on prairie dogs.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

do you want to save hides. If you do I have had good luck with the 55gr nosler and the 58gr VMax. If you dont care about hides then any bullet in a .243 except fmj rounds will be just fine. Any round out of a .243 has enough knockdown power for coyotes out past 300 yards. If you want the best accuracy you can get then you are going to have to get a wide vaiety of amo and shoot them and see what groups the best. There is no one bullet that shoots best out of every rifle. However I will also ask just what range do you plan on shooting coyotes at. Almost every amo I have ever shot out of my .243 shot good enough to drop coyotes at 300 yards. It sounds like you are new to shooting so my advice would be pick up lots of amo that you can afford and shoot. You can play around with amo and see what shoots good in your rifle but if I was you I would just sight in your gun and go hunting. To many people demand half inch groups out of there rifle and there is nothing wronge with that but there is few people out there that can shoot good enough to notice the differnce between a gun that shoots under half inch groups and a gun that shoots 1 and a half inch groups. if you are new just get a gun and some amo and have some fun.
Sorry for the long message


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

When ever I wanted to change something on a rifle or hand gun my dad would say "Why it can shoot better than you can". He was right, but know I make the changes and I shoot better, I have learned a lot over the years to where I want every last bit of improvement I can get. Plus the rifle still shoot better than I can.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Remington core-lokt are fairly accurate and will kill.


I think thats a massive understatement!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I would have to agree with YD. Speaking from my testing I have found that the core-lock are very accurate in my 260 Rem. but, they don't cut it when I use them in my long range gun. I just tried it out yesterday and found them lacking in that rifle. In the long range I shoot match kings.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> I think thats a massive understatement!


Massive ?....Really


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Massive ?....Really


Yes or is what I do all luck?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's not about *you,* Matt....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> It's not about *you,* Matt....


I never said it was!?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Yes or is what I do all luck?


HMMMM Really ? Ok if you say so !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> HMMMM Really ? Ok if you say so !


Yes I do say so.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I made a comment...aka my opinion, on the ammo Matt. I mentioned nothing about YOUR opinion, YOUR luck, or YOUR skill or YOUR lack thereof with a rifle.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

To me it came across as very dismissive.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well I'm sorry you read it that way.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Well I'm sorry you read it that way.


So am I Don.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

ShadowDawg I'm sorry for ruining your thread.


----------

